# Windows XP, W7, W8, W8.1



## miguelus (Jun 18, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Dando vueltas por Internet he encontrado esta página

http://windowsespanol.about.com

La veo muy, muy interesante, en ella se tratan muchos temas de ayuda, trucos, curiosidades... ect, ect

Sal U2


----------

